# Is It Rude To Not Talk To Anyone At Work?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

So I work in an office... it's pretty quiet even though there are like 50 of us in my section. it's pretty corporate environment.

At first when i started my job 5 months ago, i tried to be nice and polite and engage in whatever my team members were talking about. Then after a while I discovered that my team members were very judgey and snobby and being around them really increased my social anxiety because of how judgey they are!!!!

So now i'm coming to the end of my temp contract and i've kind of just....stopped..talking to them. Because i don't like them and they make me feel anxious. Of course i will talk to them when i have to. But i don't make small talk and engage in convo.

I think i'm coming off as a massive b-i-***

Is it bad?
Should I make an effort?
Urrrgh.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If you don't feel that it's worth it, then no. Why be fake?

May the people at your next job be more tolerable.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

As long as you respond to them you're good. Not initiating is ok.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I do that at work. I think people dislike that. I don't think that they find it rude, but they would rather be talking to someone.


----------



## WhaleAndWasp (Jul 17, 2016)

It's not really your fault if you can't relate with someone, especially at work.

It is nice to make small talk here and there to break the monotony, but never, ever feel obligated to make conversation with someone. Be free.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You don't have to like the people you work with. You don't have to talk to them unless it's required. It's usually beneficial for everyone if you do engage in a bit of friendly chat, however.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it will be seen as rude. But if you've nearly finished your time there then I guess it makes very little difference. 

Do you actually dislike them or is it because you're anxious? I think it's sometimes easy to misinterpret situations - and to be misinterpreted - when you're very quiet. And this problem will follow you to your next job if you don't try to engage with people. I'm not having a go at you, and I remember you mentioning this problem you have at work before.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

I've just started my job a week ago and people always tell me I'm so quiet, why I never say anything etc. It's a matter of time until they view me as a stuck up *****. I also can't sit with them at lunch because of SA.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

You're technically there to complete your work and stay focused on your tasks---lol you're doing just that. Nowhere in the job description does it say you need to be social with your co-workers. Obviously, be polite when spoken to and respond to initiated business conversation yes. But anything else? Like personal conversation? Nope nope nope. You're just doing your job and keeping to yourself--not a thing wrong there . 

If anyone should make a comment to you regarding your quiet nature, you can simply say that you have a hard time focusing and that you do your best work when distraction is at a minimum. They can't fault you for that--shows you take pride in your work and care about the work you are doing for the company. Very respectable, and they'll never have to know that you dislike them .


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> So I work in an office... it's pretty quiet even though there are like 50 of us in my section. it's pretty corporate environment.
> 
> At first when i started my job 5 months ago, i tried to be nice and polite and engage in whatever my team members were talking about. Then after a while I discovered that my team members were very judgey and snobby and being around them really increased my social anxiety because of how judgey they are!!!!
> 
> ...


Just be professional when you have to engage them in work related matters, otherwise you owe them nothing, especially if they snubbed you.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

you're not paid to make friends. although it would make easier for all of you if you showed basic politeness when you crossed paths.


----------

